# Da mụn nên sử dụng loại kem chống nắng nào là tốt nhất



## uyenlam (16/5/18)

*Với việc làn da bị mụn thì các bạn cần chú ý đến việc lựa chọn loại kem chống nắng phù hợp và đả bảo an toàn nhất.*

Khi mùa hè về, việc chống nắng luôn được chị em đặt nên vị trí ưu tiên đầu tiên, tuỳ vào sắc tố da của mình nên chị em lựa chọn những loại kem chống nắng cho phù hợp nhất, nếu làn da bị mụn thì các cô gái cần quan tâm nhiều đến vấn đề kem chống nắng cho da mụn hơn và chị em đừng nhầm tưởng rằng chỉ cần chiếc khẩu trang bịt kín, áo chống nắng bảo vệ là có thể bảo vệ cơ thể khỏi những tác hại của tia tử ngoại từ ánh mặt trời. Vậy loại kem chống nắng cho da mụn nào tốt nhất hiện nay, thì ngay sau đây websosanh xin được bật mí một số thông tin về các dòng kem chống nắng cho da mụn có tác dụng rất tốt cho ra và đang được bán rất chạy trên thị trường.

*Kem chống nắng La Roche-Posay*

_

_
_Kem chống nắng La Roche-Posay giúp ngăn ngừa nhờn ngứa tác nhân gây ra vấn đề về mụn trên cơ thể_​Kem chống nắng La Roche-Posay đã quá nổi trong các dòng dược mỹ phẩm Pháp những năm gần đây vì những sản phẩm hữu hiệu cho da nhạy cảm rồi. Thế nhưng chúng mình sẽ đau đầu không ít bởi nhiều lựa chọn kem chống nắng phổ biến hiện nay. Với những bạn có da bị mụn thì việc mua kem chống nắng Anthelios XL SPF 50+ Dry Touch Gel-cream ANTI-SHINE là lựa chọn sáng suốt hơn cả. So với những loại kem thuộc dòng Ultra-light chứa cồn khô và chất tạo mùi, loại kem La Roche-Posay lại khắc phục được những nhược điểm đó.

Kem chống nắng La Roche-Posay có thiết kế ấn điều chỉnh được lượng kem cần lấy, tránh việc kem oxy hoá do không bị tiếp xúc với môi trường bên ngoài, ngoài ra thành phần của kem không chứa cồn khô, không mui và kiềm dầu rất tốt, không tạo bóng và bết dính trên da.

*Kem chống nắng Avene Cleanance Solaire*

*

*
_Kem chống nắng Avene thực sự chất lượng đem đến hiệu quả sử dụng cao_​
Kem chống nắng Avene là thương hiệu dược mỹ phẩm tầm trung của nước Pháp. Kem chống nắng Avene có dạng lỏng giống sữa dưỡng thể, dễ dàng thoa đều trên mặt, lúc mới bôi lên da có trắng hơn một chút, sau đó sẽ chộn lẫn vào màu da. Kem có đặc điểm chống nước và giúp kiểm soát dầu nên dùng khi đi bơi hay việc bạn phải ra ngoài trời nắng đổ nhiều mồ hôi khá ổn. Các thành phần chống nắng hữu cơ và hoá học giúp hấp thụ và ngăn cản tác hại tia UVA và UVB có trong ánh nắng mặt trời.

Kem chống nắng Avene có dòng kem chống nắng cho da mụn có công dụng rất tốt, nó có chứa thành phần nước khoáng làm dịu da. Sản phẩm được công bố không Paraben và Non-Comedogenic không gây bít lỗ chân lông.

*Kem Chống Nắng Eucerin*

*

*
_Kem Chống Nắng Eucerin cho da mềm, giữ ẩm da tốt, đặc trị cho da bị mụn, dầu nhờn_​Loại kem chống nắng Eucerin được hãng thiết kế dành riêng cho da nhờn dễ bị mụn, với công thức chứa L-Carnitine điều tiết bã nhờnhiệu quả. Ngoài những yếu tố lý tưởng để trở thành kem chống nắng cho da mụn, khả năng thẩm thấu của kem ngay lập tức không gây bết dính và vô cùng mỏng nhẹ khiến các bạn không phải dùng nhiều lực ấn hay miết trên da. Quả là một điều tuyệt vời với làn da yếu ớt phải không nào các bạn.

_Nguồn: websosanh_


----------

